# Thai Sage Grouse.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I have read and heard that many don't like the taste of Sage Grouse. Before this evening, I had never tried it. Let me just say that I just enjoyed one of the best meals I have ever prepared.

I started off with a trip to the Asian foods aisle at the grocery store. I picked up some Thai Green Curry paste, some coconut milk, a bottle of oyster sauce and some Thai Jasmine Rice. Then some Garlic and Surrano peppers from the produce section. The rest I had at home. It would be best to use the small Thai chili peppers but the surrano's worked good in a pinch.

I breasted out my sage grouse last night (removed them from the bone). Then I froze them overnight. When I got home from work I took them out of the freezer to thaw a bit. Then I took a sharp knife and sliced the partially frozen meet very thin. Being frozen helps this process.

I started the rice in a rice steamer first. Then I put a little bit of olive oil in a frying pan (a wok would be great if you have it), a lot of garlic and threw in sliced up chili peppers. Then over medium heat I threw in the sliced Sage Grouse breasts. Once the meat was almost done, I put in a couple of spoonfuls of the green curry paste, the can of coconut milk, two large spoonfuls of Peanut Butter (I prefer chunky, but it's your call), and a 1/2 a bottle of oyster sauce. I made sure every thing was mixed up and heated well. Then I added a small handful of sugar (sorry not much for measuring).

I plated up the rice and served the Curry Sage Grouse over the Thai Jasmine rice. Wow it was good! 8) The Sage Grouse meat to me tasted like very tender beef. 

I have prepared Chukar this way and it was also very good.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I have built up a tolorance over the years. I did my two years as a Laotian speaking missionary and I ate stuff that no man should ever eat. A lot of Lao food is the same as Thai food.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah...you kicked it with Laos peoples...no wonder why you could tolerate the heat!! Those old Laos people eat some whacked stuff :shock: ...I should know I'm one of them :lol: but I seem to eat more normal stuff.

That does sound good though...and if you ever need those arse burning tiny thai chiles let me know! Im going to have to try that recipe with some chukars later.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I do need some of those pepper Mr Phi Baa (Kraizee in Lao).


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

hahaha...yes I is be kraizee!! Just let me know...i'm pretty sure I could get you some.


----------

